# Last fare stuck in processing



## zkunze97 (Jan 29, 2017)

is anyone else having an issue with their last fare not processing until they give another? If so, what's causing this? Is it a tactic to force you to give another ride?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

zkunze97 said:


> is anyone else having an issue with their last fare not processing until they give another? If so, what's causing this? Is it a tactic to force you to give another ride?


It's something that happens all the time. it's not a big deal. it takes a few minutes to an hour to show up.

If you need to know how much you made on that trip go to the app,>account> Help >trip and fare review >select that trip...it will show you the payout


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

Go to Account/help/trips and fare review


----------



## zkunze97 (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll try that but it's always like days. since I do it part time, I'll finish on Sunday and the last won't process till like Saturday, my next trip. 

Thanks.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Happens all the time. It's Uber's crappy system. Uber hasn't processed my entire week's worth of gas charges yet and even one from last week. They are wasting all their programming talent on the self driving car nonsense and not fixed obvious flaws in their app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

zkunze97 said:


> is anyone else having an issue with their last fare not processing until they give another? If so, what's causing this? Is it a tactic to force you to give another ride?


You got it !
Uber Trickery !


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I always figured that the delays in trip fare updates were due to them having to be vetted by humans who'd correct fares for issues like drivers missing turns and having to turn around.


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

They do this for two reasons:

1) So drivers can't compare their fares with what pax paid to see if they were ripped off

2) It makes it harder for a driver to see if a mistake was made on the fare. The driver needs to go back later and try an remember the details from each ride to make sure they are paid correctly.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I think the app is just a buggy mess is all. If you check your account via web browser it usually shows everything within minutes.


----------

